# SimCity 4  kostenlsoer downlaod, da Key vorhanden?



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Januar 2014)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem. Mein Laptop erkennt die CD von SimCIty4 Deluxe nicht mehr. Habe es aber original gekauft und einen Key. Gibt's im Internet irgendeine Seite, wo ich es kostenlos und seriös downloaden kann? Möchte es mir nicht nochmal neu kaufen müssen...

LG


----------



## Alelo (16. Januar 2014)

Origin anmelden, key eingeben (add product key) (wird dan deinem acc zugefügt) und dan einfach runterladen - funktioniert auch mit anderen alten Spielen von EA


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Januar 2014)

Alelo schrieb:


> Origin anmelden, key eingeben (add product key) (wird dan deinem acc zugefügt) und dan einfach runterladen - funktioniert auch mit anderen alten Spielen von EA


 
Hab ich schon probiert. geht nicht


----------



## ImNEW (16. Januar 2014)

Schreib mal den Support an


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Januar 2014)

ImNEW schrieb:


> Schreib mal den Support an


 
ok. werde ich mal tun.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (16. Januar 2014)

So hab registriert. wir mir aber nicht in der Bibliothek angezeigt -.-


----------

